# I let my wife have a girlfriend



## Eddie (Oct 8, 2011)

My wife has always been bisexual. I have no problems with it at all. When we were talking about it one night I told her I'd be fine with her if she wanted a girlfriend, or just date other women. Not men, I'm not ok with that, but women are fine. And yes I know why I'm ok with one and not the other, I admit that. So she did take me up on that offer and started seeing other women. I told her the rules are... 1: be safe, not just physically but also with STDs. 2: no men. 3: You can have a girlfriend and spend the occasional night, but you come back to me. Don't run off with her. 4: I don't need to know the details of what you did, but please keep me in the loop where you are and who you are with. This arrangement has made her feel that all her needs are being fulfilled and receives love from more than one person.

That being said, we plan to eventually start a family when it's right. Again I have no problems with this arrangement, it's made us both happy. But this is obviously not normal, should I worry this is the type of thing that could be damaging to children? Even if she ends things before starting a family, what if one of her exes confronts her and spills the beans on mom and dad's weird relationship?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Eddie said:


> My wife has always been bisexual. I have no problems with it at all. When we were talking about it one night I told her I'd be fine with her if she wanted a girlfriend, or just date other women. Not men, I'm not ok with that, but women are fine. And yes I know why I'm ok with one and not the other, I admit that. So she did take me up on that offer and started seeing other women. I told her the rules are... 1: be safe, not just physically but also with STDs. 2: no men. 3: You can have a girlfriend and spend the occasional night, but you come back to me. Don't run off with her. 4: I don't need to know the details of what you did, but please keep me in the loop where you are and who you are with. This arrangement has made her feel that all her needs are being fulfilled and receives love from more than one person.
> 
> That being said, we plan to eventually start a family when it's right. Again I have no problems with this arrangement, it's made us both happy. But this is obviously not normal, should I worry this is the type of thing that could be damaging to children? Even if she ends things before starting a family, what if one of her exes confronts her and spills the beans on mom and dad's weird relationship?


She and her female partner need to both learn to be discreet and if she can't trust the other one to be discreet that's not who she can be with. There's no reason you can't just tell the children that that's just one of her friends. They don't need to know anything about her sex life or yours.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

she may be bi, but when she decided to marry YOU -- that should have stopped.
Adding a 3rd party to you marriage is a BIG problem.....


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I have seen this very thing destroy a marriage. A guy did the same as you with his wife. It took 6 months the ruin the relationship.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't see how you can avoid STDs, even kissing can pass on diseases like HPV which can cause oral cancer.

Are you saying she is only going to date other women who have an STD test before contact and are exclusive to your WW after?

Lesbian relationships can turn physically, emotionally and financially abusive as well as heterosexual ones as I've seen in real life. Your WW may fall in love and stop loving you, people cannot control this.

Do you also get to have a girlfriend since your WW does, it would only seem fair.

Perhaps you should just move on and find someone else to have children with.

You are playing with fire.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

@Eddie 

WHY did you feel the need to 'open' your marriage? Your wife is unhappy and pressed you to? 

Can you convince your wife to give up on your 'arrangement' and 'close' your marriage?

How your wife's lesbian partner will behave after breakup remains to be seen. Focus on 'closing' your relationship *before* having children with your wife.

Your children will learn from you and your wife obviously.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

There is pretty much zero chance of this working out. Why do you think it's not an affair with a woman, but it would be with a man? Why do you think it's ok if she doesn't come home at night? Why are you putting your life in the hands of whatever woman she has sex with... if your wife is bi, her affair partner might be bi and who knows what you're exposing yourself to. And you want a family? What happens when your wife wants a night with her other partner after having the kid? And don't even think this stuff can be kept from the kids these days. And if you think it should be kept from the kids, isn't that your gut telling you this is simply wrong?

This discussion has the wrong focus. You should be discussing polyamory, and look at the cases where one partner has multiple lovers while the other does not. How well does that work out? You think it's OK as long as her lovers are women. If you get hooked into that game, are you willing to stipulate that you'll only have male lovers, so she's not threatened by other women with you?


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

The moment you told her she can bring 3rd parties of her choice into the relationship was the moment the relationship was over. The moment she acted on it, she told you she knew you were not the man for her. You are going to kick yourself for that "concession" some day in the future because women perceive a man willing to share them as weak and it signaled more weakness than women can tolerate from the man they want in their lives.

As for launching this into a marriage, just make sure that your wedding cake is in the shape of the S.S. Titanic, because the marriage is destined for the same fate.


----------



## Lynnsnake (Dec 4, 2021)

What’s in it for you? Looks like a one way deal.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Eddie said:


> My wife has always been bisexual. I have no problems with it at all. When we were talking about it one night I told her I'd be fine with her if she wanted a girlfriend, or just date other women. Not men, I'm not ok with that, but women are fine. And yes I know why I'm ok with one and not the other, I admit that. So she did take me up on that offer and started seeing other women. I told her the rules are... 1: be safe, not just physically but also with STDs. 2: no men. 3: You can have a girlfriend and spend the occasional night, but you come back to me. Don't run off with her. 4: I don't need to know the details of what you did, but please keep me in the loop where you are and who you are with. This arrangement has made her feel that all her needs are being fulfilled and receives love from more than one person.
> 
> That being said, we plan to eventually start a family when it's right. Again I have no problems with this arrangement, it's made us both happy. But this is obviously not normal, *should I worry this is the type of thing that could be damaging to children? Even if she ends things before starting a family, what if one of her exes confronts her and spills the beans on mom and dad's weird relationship?*


What you did was start down a very slippery slope. 

You might be able to make it work, you might not. Time will tell. I wish you luck.

As To damaging to children or having an ex confronts your bi-wife and spills the beans on mom and dad's weird relationship......That is something that you should probably discuss with your wife. In this day of surveillance cameras everywhere and social media it is highly likely someone will know and it will come out. You might as well plan on it.

Good luck, I don't think it was a smart move, but it is a mistake you are allowed to make


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Welcome back EDDIE
It has been a long time since your last post where you talked about your cheating , I copied it and brought it to this as I think it is important information,
I feel guilty, I'm married but I'm having an affair. I love my wife, I'd die for her, but I feel like I got married too soon in my life. I spent most of my young life either studying for school or working my ass off at my job. I didn't date that much when I was younger, so I didn't have much of a sex life. Once I was finally able to secure my life with a good paying job I met a great girl. We dated three years and then got married. I wasn't too thrilled of getting married, it wasn't really my desire to do so, she was the one that was pushing me into it, but at the time it didn't seem like a bad idea. I loved her very much ( I still do), so I didn't put too much thought into whether it was a good idea or not. It's not until two years later that I realized that I got married too soon before I got to really enjoy life. Most people go through multiple partners and accumulate years of sexual experience and fulfillment before getting married. I did not. And just so that you fully understand my situation, it wasn't like I couldn't get into relationships when I was younger. I'm actually a tall and good looking guy, but I am slightly socially shy (and maybe a little nerdy too). But in my youth I was more concerned about studying and establishing my life than getting laid, even though it was definitely on my mind.

My wife has had multiple boyfriends in her past. I've only had at most two before her, one was less than a year during high school and not filled with much sex, and the other was two months during college. I don't begrudge her for having more sexual partners than me, I just wish I could have felt more fulfillment in my sexual life as well. As a result, I have started seeing other women. I have been doing this for about six months now. I always use protection, I would never endanger my wife's life. I feel guilty for doing this, but before I was doing this I was unhappy. And its not like we don't have sex, we do, and its good. I just didn't feel like a “normal” human being who was supposed to go through many relationships before getting married.

What should I do? Should I get a divorce? 

Back in 2011 YOU THOUGHT your wife was just into guys and had only 2 boyfriends and that you had a lot more experience now I think a lot has been said and changed from then ,I AM HAPPY YOUR STILL TOGETHER 

But can I ask you did you give your wife this gift as a result of your guilt for cheating or do you hope that some stage later your wife brings home her friend home so you get to have a 3 some , 

I see nothing wrong with your arrangement even if the other woman was to move in with you two even if she and you never play together or if your wife goes to spend time with the other woman as she does now , 

both ways if you bring the second woman to live with you under your roof in a second bedroom or not there is no reason any children you might have with your wife would not grow up as normal children in the same way as children do when adapted by two women living together ,

children grow up normal in many other areas where their parents live unconvinced ways like when one man has more than one wife ,


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you ever tell your wife about your affair(s) about 11 years ago when you came here asking for advice?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lynnsnake said:


> What’s in it for you? Looks like a one way deal.


He has a happy wife. And that makes him happy. I guess this is a different woman from the one in your first thread... 2011, when you confessed being a cheater?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

You either have major self-esteem issues (feel like you’re not good enough for your wife) or you don’t love her.

Either way, seek counseling.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ABHale said:


> I have seen this very thing destroy a marriage. A guy did the same as you with his wife. It took 6 months the ruin the relationship.


On the other hand, I've know dozens of couples who did this and have happy, long lasting marriages with children and now grandchildren. It all depends on the individuals and their ability to observe agreed-to boundaries as well as apply common sense. I don't know of any couples where such an arrangement failed, but obviously some exist as in your observation.


----------



## dermking (5 mo ago)

That emotion, trust, love, etc. should be with her husband. Maybe different if you two were swingers and doing it together, but her doing this and leaving you on your own sounds like she is not that into you. 

Eventually, you will not be able to trust her.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

TSAR....that shyt ain’t right.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

At this rate it will be another 11 years before we hear from him again.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crazy idea. It will end in tears.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Another weak fool, that has little self respect and dignity who thinks he's being cool.

OP, apparently you don't have the capability, and see the big picture to understand that you already lost this marriage.

In your weakness, you're so blind to understand that as a woman she is far, far more susceptible to fall rapidly emotionally attached to her lesbian lover than you will ever be by being sexual with onother woman.

In the meantime as time passes, she will leave you for another woman, while you will be left sucking your thumb like an idiot.

Is coming, so mind as well and prepare yourself.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Another question…did you think this might lead to a threesome?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

It’s so interesting to me that for some guys it’s ok for women to cheat if they cheat with another woman. I wonder if it’s because the man thinks it’s means he’ll get to start having threesomes and sex with a bunch of other women so he doesn’t care how his wife feels. As long as it leads to sex with random women.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Before it gets messy, pull both your head in. That’s all I got to tell you!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I have told my wife she can get with other women too. 

But my stipulation is it has to be in FMF threeways with me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> Welcome back EDDIE
> It has been a long time since your last post where you talked about your cheating , I copied it and brought it to this as I think it is important information,



Well, I think Cousin Eddie here likes to make drive bys where he posts stuff that gets people riled up but either gets off on seeing the commotion he stirred up, or gets discouraged when no one Ooohs and awwwws over how cool he is and he doesn't have the giblets to actual interact with people and address their questions and concerns etc. 

But he raises a different sort of question. 

He is not asking if this dynamic is ok and he does not ask if he is at risk of her leaving him for a woman,, and he didn't even angle it as him thinking he may get a 3some or a GF for himself out of the deal (which would have been the first stipulation out of my mouth if my wife had brought this up )

The question he posed was the impact on the children. This brings up some interesting points for discussion. 

In modern, western societies there is an assumption that anything deviating from the Ozzie and Harriet or June and Ward Cleaver nuclear family paradigm is a recipe for disaster and that children and puppies will be harmed and that baby birds will fall from their nests. 

But throughout much of our ancestral history, the children that survived the most were those that had multiple care givers (ie mothers) and multiple providers and protectors (ie dads). 

So a lot of this depends on context and as always the devil is in the details. What's the nature of these relationships? Why would former lovers be coming back with scorn and try to undermine the parent-child relationship with revelations of some donut bumping that took place in the past? Why is there an assumption of scorn and retaliation??? I don't get that part. 

Is Mom having close female associations going to be bad for child rearing??? On the surface, it would seem that would be a good thing. The more care providers and caring adults in a child's life the better. 

Ahh but those details - The question is how well Cousin Eddie and these other women can function and get along and how well Mrs Cousin Eddie can balance her affairs (no pun intended) between her female lovers and her reproductive family. If she can orchestrate this into a sister wife type unit where as the other women at least get along with and can be supportive of her and Cousin Eddie and the children, it would be of benefit. 

BUT, he is looking at it in terms of public shame and scorn and ridicule and that if the church ladies and town gossips got wind of something atypical taking place at the Eddie's, then all would be lost. 

From his wording, it appears he fears the public's reaction to the alternative lifestyle and the ramifications of that reaction more than the nuts and bolts implications of the additional female relationships themselves. 

Even though I question whether Cousin Eddie here is a legit poster, the question he poses in regards to the merits vs the risks and cons of this alternative lifestyle does have merit.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Well, I think Cousin Eddie here likes to make drive bys where he posts stuff that gets people riled up but either gets off on seeing the commotion he stirred up, or gets discouraged when no one Ooohs and awwwws over how cool he is and he doesn't have the giblets to actual interact with people and address their questions and concerns etc.
> 
> But he raises a different sort of question.
> 
> ...


good post I thought the same on many points even the one on why Eddie came back seems to be bosting look at how cool I am , pity he forgot the cheating post


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bisexual people (to whatever degree) can choose to commit to one person. Probably, most do if they want to marry and have children. I'm sure many would be happier and more fulfilled if they could sometimes enjoy the other aspect of their sexuality. Usually, I don't think there is any harm in this. A large percentage of female swingers are bisexual or bicurious, and that is often why they and their husbands explore the 'lifestyle' - with their husbands' permission and often presence, whether or not they participate.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

oldshirt said:


> But throughout much of our ancestral history, the children that survived the most were those that had multiple care givers (ie mothers) and multiple providers and protectors (ie dads).


Although I occasionally hear this theory stated as a given, in my study of anthropology this is in fact not the norm.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TRy said:


> Although I occasionally hear this theory stated as a given, in my study of anthropology this is in fact not the norm.


If by norm you mean majority, you are probably correct. 

But I did not say that most families operated in this manner. I said the offspring that had multiple care givers stood the best chance of survival.

'Most' males certainly did not have harems of females raising their offspring. Only the strongest, fittest and most aggressive did. In fact a significant percentage of males probably did not have any women at all. And a lot of men that did breed likely only had one woman (or one at a time) as that was all they could feed and attract.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’s so interesting to me that for some guys it’s ok for women to cheat if they cheat with another woman.


 it is not cheating if agreed before hand , 
same as swinging couples , some swingers the men don't swing but the woman does with men or women , 
some women don't swing but they let their husband off with men or women or both ,

As long as it is agreed what consenting adults do is good with me , 

now If Eddie is here for the right reasons and willing to take criticism from the people that are not into what he is into that is fine ,


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

oldshirt said:


> I said the offspring that had multiple care givers stood the best chance of survival.
> 
> 'Most' males certainly did not have harems of females raising their offspring. Only the strongest, fittest and most aggressive did.


Cutting to the chase, if you just stated that the offspring of the strongest, fittest, and most aggressive, stood the best chance of survival, I would agree. If this something meant they had multiple care givers, so be it.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Personally, if I were married and had such a request out of my wife, I'd say our marriage is done. Finished. Kaput. And what is it that you expect out of this?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’s so interesting to me that for some guys it’s ok for women to cheat if they cheat with another woman. I wonder if it’s because the man thinks it’s means he’ll get to start having threesomes and sex with a bunch of other women so he doesn’t care how his wife feels. As long as it leads to sex with random women.


I think it has to do with the thought of another man's penis in your wife. I'm not okay with either, since my wife if for me only, but thought of her with a woman does not create the same feeling of disgust when I think about her with a man.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

if a guy is happy it has nothing to do with me , I don't put my self in his place they can do as they like as long as what ever they are doing no one tells me I need to live my life the same way they do


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I think it has to do with the thought of another man's penis in your wife. I'm not okay with either, since my wife if for me only, but thought of her with a woman does not create the same feeling of disgust when I think about her with a man.


And it opens up the possibility for threesomes and group sex.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I think it has to do with the thought of another man's penis in your wife. I'm not okay with either, since my wife if for me only, but thought of her with a woman does not create the same feeling of disgust when I think about her with a man.


Yep, a man injects swimming packets of DNA (technically coding RNA) into her designed to make a cackhold (intentional misspell) out of you and might cause microchimerism. A woman is unable to leave the same disgusting mess in her, but all things being equal, I won't allow the slipover sex either. It's just the least smelly version of the [email protected] collected for that special sandwich she is fixing to feed you. Nah, have her eat it, I'm not biting more than the first bit forced in my mouth upon discovery. Agree to it, never!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Yep, a man injects swimming packets of DNA (technically coding RNA) into her designed to make a cackhold (intentional misspell) out of you and might cause microchimerism. A woman is unable to leave the same disgusting mess in her, but all things being equal, I won't allow the slipover sex either. It's just the least smelly version of the [email protected] collected for that special sandwich she is fixing to feed you. Nah, have her eat it, I'm not biting more than the first bit forced in my mouth upon discovery. Agree to it, never!


This objectifies and dehumanizes women in a vile way. Things like this are why people say “red pill” to you. It’s fine if you want to believe women are subhuman creatures for you to use and toss aside, you can believe whatever you like. Be aware of the impression it gives. You are a danger to women.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This objectifies and dehumanizes women in a vile way. Things like this are why people say “red pill” to you. It’s fine if you want to believe women are subhuman creatures for you to use and toss aside, you can believe whatever you like. Be aware of the impression it gives. You are a danger to women.


That's just it, it's simple biology. If you find factual biology offensive and objectifying, that's not a me problem.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> That's just it, it's simple biology. If you find factual biology offensive, that's not a me problem.


Insulting women by referring to us as though we were animals isn’t “biology.” What a pathetic, simple-minded excuse. There is no biology in inferring that women are nothing more than dumpsters for men. You will be very popular on this forum.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Insulting women by referring to us as though we were animals isn’t “biology.” What a pathetic, simple-minded excuse. There is no biology in inferring that women are nothing more than dumpsters for men. You will be very popular on this forum.


Men are animals, women are animals. The only thing keeping us from being wild animals is housed in our frontal lobes. Those who wish to please their amygdala and cerebellum and only after engage the cerebrum and frontal lobe to justify their actions still engaged in animalistic actions no matter the ratification they profess to.

I just told you where the fluids and spermatozoa go and yes, that's a biological fact. I don't care to to be popular with people who 1) deny or 2) try to downplay this as a fundamental difference between men and women. We might be equal as legal fiction (under the law), but we're not the same as biological entities.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Men are animals, women are animals. The only thing keeping us from being wild animals is housed in our frontal lobes. Those who wish to please their amygdala and cerebellum and only after engage the cerebrum and frontal lobe to justify their actions still engaged in animalistic actions no matter the ratification they profess to.
> 
> I just told you where the fluids and spermatozoa go and yes, that's a biological fact. I don't care to to be popular with people who 1) deny or 2) try to downplay this as a fundamental difference between men and women. We might be equal, but we're not the same.


You’re aware of the implications of what you were saying. Gaslighting to make it about men and women being different is also a lazy argument. And you do not believe we are equal any more than I believe we are the same. There’s nothing else to discuss. I’m just disappointed in who you turned out to be, but I’m a stranger on the internet and a woman, so no doubt you don’t care. No big deal I suppose.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You’re aware of the implications of what you were saying. Gaslighting to make it about men and women being different is also a lazy argument. And you do not believe we are equal any more than I believe we are the same. There’s nothing else to discuss. I’m just disappointed in who you turned out to be, but I’m a stranger on the internet and a woman, so no doubt you don’t care. No big deal I suppose.


Gaslighting? Please elaborate. Do you know how disgusting most men find a woman who has another man's sperm in her in the sexual sense (as a prospective romantic partner)? If nothing else, men have imaginations and the pictures form and linger if they find out the woman they were interested in was visiting a plethora of filling stations on a regular basis. That disgust builds.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Dictum Veritas said:


> That's just it, it's simple biology. If you find factual biology offensive and objectifying, that's not a me problem.


That's simple-minded bullcrap. There is no serious evidence to support your nonsense. 

"
One of the 2012 study’s authors, Professor J. Lee Nelson, who leads a research team at the Fred Hutchinson centre, told Insider in 2018 there was no scientific evidence to suggest male DNA was routinely retained from women’s sexual partners.

She added that data did not support the speculation, noting that “if this were routinely happening … you would see (male microchimerism) in the vast majority of women that we studied”."


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Gaslighting? Please elaborate. Do you know how disgusting most men find a woman who has another man's sperm in her in the sexual sense (as a prospective romantic partner)? If nothing else, men have imaginations and the pictures form and linger if they find out the woman they were interested in was visiting a plethora of filling stations on a regular basis. That disgust builds.


I've never met a man in real life who was like that. That's a you problem.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Gaslighting? Please elaborate. Do you know how disgusting most men find a woman who has another man's sperm in her in the sexual sense (as a prospective romantic partner)? If nothing else, men have imaginations and the pictures form and linger if they find out the woman they were interested in was visiting a plethora of filling stations on a regular basis. That disgust builds.


I’ve never cared about that with any women I’ve been with when not in a monogamous sexual relationship with them. Plus when I’ve been in monogamous sexual relationships with them, I’ve never cared about them having any number of previous sexual partners either.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've never met a man in real life who was like that. That's a you problem.


If I wanted a history of other men inside I would have been gay. I don't plan on bringing the other men aboard by proxy through a promiscuous woman. The idea is sickening to me. If it's a me problem, it's no problem. I have the right to set my standards as I wish and have the preferences I wish.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Eddie said:


> So she did take me up on that offer and started seeing other women. I told her the rules are... 1: be safe, not just physically but also with STDs. 2: no men. 3: You can have a girlfriend and spend the occasional night, but you come back to me. Don't run off with her. 4: I don't need to know the details of what you did, but please keep me in the loop where you are and who you are with. This arrangement has made her feel that all her needs are being fulfilled and receives love from more than one person.


Note that she immediately took you up on this offer, was your relationship off for a long time, you signed up in 2011 and have only posted twice in all that time. 

It's like something was bothering you and you just read without posting.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cheating is cheating.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm assuming that you don't value your marriage. I'm also sure there is more to the story. Chances are you will lose your wife to this other woman...seems like you checked out on the marriage long ago when you cheated....Good luck , it's been my experience that bringing a 3rd person in your marriage or opening up the marriage historicly doesn't end well


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Cheating is cheating.


And rationalization is rationalization. We all, from time to time, want to believe our situation is different, rules and conventional wisdom are for somebody else.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've never met a man in real life who was like that. That's a you problem.


Any non virgin woman a guy has sex with is guaranteed to have had another guys fluids all over her. Just a fact. Good things bodies are wash and wear.

This is for single folks though. No, absolutely not in my M.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> Any non virgin woman a guy has sex with is guaranteed to have had another guys fluids all over her. Just a fact. Good things bodies are wash and wear.
> 
> This is for single folks though. No, absolutely not in my M.


Yes, we are like reliable no-iron cotton/polyester blend wash-and-wear! And also a bit like self-cleaning ovens!


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> Any non virgin woman a guy has sex with is guaranteed to have had another guys fluids all over her. Just a fact. Good things bodies are wash and wear.
> 
> This is for single folks though. No, absolutely not in my M.


Microchimerism has been disputed, but not disproven. On the contrary the studies disputing the findings are falling like bowling-pins. It's not what was washed off, but what is integrated within. It seems a sexual encounter really does last a lifetime.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Microchimerism has been disputed, but not disproven. On the contrary the studies disputing the findings are falling like bowling-pins. It's not what was washed off, but what is integrated within. It seems a sexual encounter really does last a lifetime.


It might. Or it might not. Either way is fine. The world won't stop spinning.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> It might. Or it might not. Either way is fine. The world won't stop spinning.


True, but more and more people are aligned to the idea of rejecting promiscuity and people with promiscuous pasts as partners. I'm not having sex by proxy with the football team just because she decided at one time it was a good idea.

We see men high fiving each other and shouting "Bro" for accomplishments, only very few men would even consider high 5-ving with the uttering of "Sno-Bro".


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> True, but more and more people are aligned to the idea of rejecting promiscuity and people with promiscuous pasts as partners. I'm not having sex by proxy with the football team just because she decided at one time it was a good idea.
> 
> We see men high fiving each other and shouting "Bro" for accomplishments, only very few men would even consider high 5-ving with the uttering of "Sno-Bro".


What's a sno-bro? You got me there.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

You say that this makes you both happy, OP. How does your wife dating women make you happy?


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

CountryMike said:


> What's a sno-bro? You got me there.


Phonetically spoken, your imagination can fill in, but it has to do with guys who shared.


----------

